# Power mac G5: surprenant problème de RAM



## zdef (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
mon power mac G5 2,0Ghtz ayant 8 barettes de 512 de ram n'en affiche que 6.
Je tourne donc avec 3Go de ram au lieu de 4. J'ai tout essayé:
J'ai verifié la connection de chaque barette.
J'ai redémmaré avec atl pomme P  R (pas de changement)puis avec alt pomme O  F avec reset-nvram et  set-defauls, RIEN N'Y FAIT!
J'ai cherché sur internet et demandé conseil, rien ne vas plus...
Je me tourne donc vers vous, avec l'espérance que quelqu'un aurait une réponse.
Très cordialement,
Zdef

Edit: j'ai chagé les barettes de place... maintenant, il affiche 2Go!
je ne comprends pas, il fonctionnait pourtant correctement...

J'attends avec impatience des idées.
Cordialement, 
zdef


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Octobre 2009)

... même machine, même configuration, même problème !!!
... régulièrement, je perd un couple de barrettes de 1 Go _(2x512)_ au démarrage de la machine sans aucune explication. La seule solution fiable trouvée pour le moment:

      sortir toutes les barrettes par couples, sans les mélanger
      souffler _(à l'air sec)_ avec un compresseur ou une poire à purger les slots de ram
      placer un premier couple en respectant l'ordre de placement et de remplissage des slots
      démarrer la machine et vérifier que le couple est reconnu
      placer un second couple ...
      démarrer ...

... et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que tous les couples soient reconnus.
... là maintenant ça va fonctionner un certain temps, jusqu'à la prochaine fois !!!

Précision: j'ai toujours réussi jusqu'à présent à faire reconnaître tous les couples de barrettes à la machine, donc visiblement un problème de contact peut être dû aux changements de température _(chaud > froid ou inverse)_, soit dû à la poussière _(j'ai lu dernièrement qu'il pouvait être intéressant de passer un coup de gomme sur les contacts des barrettes)_ donc en troisième lieu un éventuel problème d'oxydation.

Je suis moi aussi ouvert à toute proposition qui réglerait définitivement ce problème, sans, bien entendu, avoir à mettre la machine à la poubelle.


----------



## zdef (24 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse précise.
Je vais essayer de suivre votre conseil, et bien entendu, vous tiendrais informé.
Très cordialement,
Zdef


----------



## zdef (24 Octobre 2009)

J'ai suivi vos sages conseils et alléluia mon powermac réssussite!!!
Mille et uns mercis donc, j'espère que ce problème ne sera pas trop fréquent...
A bientôt,
Zdef


----------

